# welche Allroundrute?



## esoxjoker (23. Januar 2014)

Tach auch,

ich bin neu hier und wie schon bei meiner Vorstellung erwähnt, angel ich schon längere zeit.
Ich war mit meinen beiden D.A.M. Allround C60 sehr zufrieden.
Da diese nun sehr in die Jahre gekommen sind suche ich nun wieder so etwas in der Art.
Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich?

Ich hab aktuell keine Ahnung was auf dem Markt so los ist...
Ausgeben möchte ich für Rute und Rolle um die 100€ 
max 3,3m lang und Kein Griff aus Kork( keine Ahnung warum... das mag ich irgendwie nicht:-|)

ich freu mich auf Tips und sag schonmal Danke...

mfg Esoxjoker:vik:


----------



## mantikor (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

steck oder telskopruten?


----------



## esoxjoker (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

tach auch...
sorry... das hab ich vergessen. Lieber teleskopruten.

mit der zeit und der Erfahrung kaufe ich speziellere Ruten, aber ich war bisher überhauptnicht enttäuscht.

mfg Esoxjoker


----------



## Aalchris (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

Hallo Esoxjoker

Hilfreich wären noch die Angaben welche 
Fisch- und Angelarten, Montagen, Köder usw. die Rute bewerkstelligen sollte.

Für Teleskopruten spricht eigentlich nur die kleine Transportlänge.
Wenn du auch Steckruten unkompliziert an deine Angelstellen transportieren kannst würde ich diese vorziehen.

Also es soll nicht heißen das es keine guten Teleruten gibt (Habe selber auch Teleruten) aber in der Regel ist für den gleichen Preis eine bessere Steckrute als Telerute erhälltlich.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*



Aalchris schrieb:


> Hallo Esoxjoker
> 
> Hilfreich wären noch die Angaben welche
> Fisch- und Angelarten, Montagen, Köder usw. die Rute bewerkstelligen sollte.
> ...




Steht doch oben alles detailiert.

Allroundrute als teleskopausführung für ca.100€. 

Also muss die rute sowohl kleine barsch/forellenwobbler, als auch gelegentliche waller- oder big game ausflüge mitmachen. Dabei natürlich salzwassertauglich. Am besten irgendwas zwischen 1,50m und 5m länge. Bin schon verzweifelt auf der suche, aber bis lang noch nichts passendes dabei gewesen. 

Ich meld mich, wenn ich da ne empfehlung für esoxjoker hab.


----------



## esoxjoker (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

Tach auch...
Ich suche wieder so etwas wie ich schon hatte also D.A.M. Allround  C60... 
zum Ansitzen auf Grund oder mit Schwimmer um Friedfische oder Barsch/Zander/Hechte
also nichts um zum Blinkern, Fliegenfischen oder sonstige Sachen zu machen bzw um Welse oder sonstige Riesenfische im Süß oder Salzwasser zu fangen, wie es der lustige  Neukieler schrieb... ( vielleicht lach ich später drüber.... ich glaubs aber nicht) 
Das wurfgewicht bei dieser Angel lag bei 30-60 gr wenns etwas mehr ist, ist es auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Bobster (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

...schau mal.....

http://www.gerlinger.de/Teleskopruten/884/24/1

 Da kannst Du Dir erst einmal das von Dir gewünschte WG aussuchen,
 dann die Länge und ob Kork oder nicht ?

 Ich denke für nen fuffie bekommst Du schon für Deine Ansprüche etwas vernünftiges.

 Danach suchen wir dann die Rolle aus.....


----------



## esoxjoker (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

tach auch...
@bobster: die Seite ist gut. Es sind ein paar ruten dabei die mir in etwa zusagen.
Die Balzer Diabolo 7 tele Wg 30-75g mit 2,7m wäre was. 
Die Rute hat zwar nen korkgriff aber wäre nicht so wild...
Genau so ist es bei der Comoran Black Master Tele 60 mit 3m länge...
was denkt ihr?

mfg Joker


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

Die Diabolo hat ein gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis...kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe selbst mehrere Ruten aus der Serie.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

Wie wäres denn mit einer mittleren Teleskop-Karpfenrute, wie z.B diese hier:

http://www.gerlinger.de/karpfenrute...+carp_2166362_+laenge+3_60m_+wg+2_5lbs/39080/


----------



## Primsfischer (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

Robinson Bluebird Carp, die hat zwar leider einen Korkgriff, dafür aber ein sehr geringes Packmaß, wodurch auch die Ringe in angemessenen Abständen auf dem Blank verteilt sind.
Sie ist sehr robust konnte schon große Karpfen und Waller bis 1,10m damit erbeuten, aber auch Forellen, Brassen, Schleien, etc. machen noch Spaß mit dieser Rute.
 Sie ist für knapp 55€ zu haben.

ABER: Am besten gehst du ins Angelgeschäft, lässt dich beraten, und nimmst auch mal ein paar Ruten in die Hand!!!


----------



## esoxjoker (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

Tach auch...
also ich war heut mal im Angelladen um die Ecke.
Der Chef hat mir wie der Aalchris auch Steckruten empfohlen.
Da ich die Ruten dort auch kaufen möchte, und dieser Laden  keine D.A.M.-Ruten führt, 
fällt die Rute, die Zobelix01empfohlen hat, schonmal weg. 
Er hat mir eine Hecht TeleRute von Exori empfohlen ich glaube 3.5m und hat ein Wg von 40-80 gr. Farbe Rot. Leider hab ich nicht auf den Namen geachtet. kennt die jemand? (Wenn nicht is auch nicht wild) 
Ich frag den Händler mal nach der Diabolo und der Robinson Bluebird


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*



esoxjoker schrieb:


> tach auch...
> @bobster: die Seite ist gut. Es sind ein paar ruten dabei die mir in etwa zusagen.
> Die Balzer Diabolo 7 tele Wg 30-75g mit 2,7m wäre was.
> Die Rute hat zwar nen *korkgriff* aber wäre nicht so wild...
> ...


wie jetzt ? doch kork.
wie willst du vertrauen zu deinem geschier haben.


----------



## esoxjoker (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: welche Allroundrute?*

Moin
Irgendwo muss ich auch einen Kompromiss eingehen. 
Ihr empfehlt mir Steckruten also seh ich mir mal Steckruten an.
Ist wohl einfach ne Gewohnheitsache.

mfg Joker


----------

